# malaysian trumpet snails



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Ok with plants? I'd like some in my little 8g, the plan is for plants and shrimp in there, and if I get a lot of the MTS can I throw the extras in my big tank for the clown loaches?


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

they leave plants alone, overall they are quite handy to a planted tank. They aerate the substrate, eat algae and dead plant matter. Once you have them though, you've got them for good because they breed easily.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

If not careful they will take over. When they breed, they really breed.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

cool, yeah, I was thinking it would be good to have something aerating the sandy bottom  If Charles still has some I will pick some up from him.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Rastapus said:


> If not careful they will take over. When they breed, they really breed.


Yeah, the clown loaches will eat them though right? I will put the extras in with them.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

yea most loaches will munch on them


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Mmm, good.... they are little monsters that beg at the front glass, they will love 'em!


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

I have some of those if anyone wants some for free contact me


----------



## Jonney_boy (Apr 28, 2010)

yeah, just a warning.. once they are in your tank they are there for good...

a loach or two will keep them under control (kinda) but will never get rid of them all.

I have them in one of my tanks and honstly don't like them that much. They look ugly on the glass.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Even a loach or 2 wont keep them down.. But they are handy for a planted tank.. But i have tonnes they get out of control fast and you can never get rid of them once you have them


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

if they're in a smaller tank i find picking off the ones that are bigger than a normal size pond snail helps keep their numbers down. But i am stingy with feedings, once every 3 days my fish are fed (the betta gets fed twice a day though, but very little)


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Well, I have 3 clown loaches in the big tank (2, 3 and 5 inches) If I get too many I'll just have to start a puffer tank!! 
I *really* want something aerating that substrate, it's so fine, soft mud/silt, I don't want it getting stagnant.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

get a stingray.. i have 2 clown loaches in my big tank and it looks like a war zone with all the snail shells they have sucked clean.. trumpet snails can be to hard shelled for some puffers... my stingrays fluff my sand pretty good.. and i heard geos are good at ruffing up the soil but then again it can be harmful for your plants to have geos.. so all in all the choice is up to you what you feel you want to do.. i find them to be a bit of a pest and the only way to get rid of them im guessing is to change the substate and change everything out and start fresh as they will live in the dried out substrate and re appear when it gets wet again


----------

